# Sears and Roebuck Gremlin



## Cs nd bikes (May 1, 2020)

Me and a buddy just picked up this beauty this afternoon wondering about age 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (May 1, 2020)

Only serial I can find




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cs nd bikes (May 3, 2020)

Really can’t find a lot of info or history of this bike any help guys would be awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeagleye (May 3, 2020)

Nice project! That is a Huffy made bicycle sold by Sears. The serial numbers on Sears bikes don't correspond to a date code, that is the catalog number from the Sears catalog.

Your bike is from 1969 or up, that is when Huffy started using that type of chainguard. They called that guard the Flaming Stack chainguard. Your bike is a good project because it has the 16 inch front fork and wheel. The fork and wheel are hard to find parts for Huffy muscle bikes and a lot of girls bikes get bought for those two pieces alone.

Good luck with it!


----------



## rfeagleye (May 3, 2020)

I found the catalog page for your bike in the 1970 Sears catalog. The catalog number is 47715, the same as your serial number on the bottom bracket. That's what she looked like originally!


----------



## Cs nd bikes (May 3, 2020)

Wow thanks guys I’m having fun trying it get it all apart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (May 4, 2020)

original set of Sears black bar grips selling for $20 shipped. Little damage look at pictures. PM me if your interested. Thanks


----------



## Cs nd bikes (May 13, 2020)

Still got some work to do but here is where I am now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

